# Leveling an old concrete basement floor



## Hellaenergy (Mar 2, 2008)

I use my basement as my workshop. One problem I have is that the concrete floor is not level throughout the whole basement. I would like to be able to move my machines around the shop on mobile bases but its always a task to get them level again.

I've been told by some friends that I could use self leveling concrete to level the floor. Has anyone here used self leveling concrete? What are your experiences with it? Was it difficult to work with? Which product did you use? Can it stand up to heavy woodworking machinery?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I think that self leveling concrete is used to level a floor before installing tile.

I can't see how something that goes from a thickness of zero to whatever will stand up to heavy weights.


----------



## shaun (Sep 16, 2007)

I think Gary's right about that. I've used leveling compounds in basements before but it was always to get a level surface for some other flooring to go over it. Before applying it I acid wash the floor to etch the concrete and then apply bonding agent to help the leveling compound to adhere but even at that I'd have to believe that it's gonna crack and eventually fail without some other flooring going on top of it.


----------



## kshipp (Jan 21, 2008)

What my dad did in his basement is use the self-leveling concrete and then put Armstrong commercial floor tiles on top of that. It's the no-wax kind so it's zero maintenance but it is also very durable.
Good option for a shop floor in the basement.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

My brother used to use an epoxy product that was self leveling for industrial projects.
You might try a search for sometihing along those lines.
Rustoleum bought out the company making it in Kansas.

Bob


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

Most of the self leveling products won't stand up to heavy weight. I have heard that the heavy duty commerical floor leveling epoxy will do a decent job.


----------

